# Download pictures from g+



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just wondering what the easiest way is to get my pictures back from instant upload?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

No ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jezz_X (Mar 20, 2012)

Turn on picasa sync since that's were they all upload too


----------

